# Dodo Cleaner Wax - Need for Speed



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know when the new Dodo Cleaner Wax (Need for Speed) is going to be available to buy?

Wonder how it compares to the likes of Zym0l Cleaner Wax, AG SRP and the Smart AIO?

:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I had no idea this was in the pipeline.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I wonder if it has fillers in it, like SRP. (Sorry, I just like fillers )

Also would be good to see how durable the protection is that it leaves behind.

Is it safe to assume this will be a liquid as opposed to a paste?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

its a liquid










Sometimes there just isn't time to polish your car, apply a pre-wax cleanser and then a layer of carnauba wax. Which is where Dodo Juice Need for Speed comes in. It's an all-in-one super juice that cleans and polishes before leaving behind a protective coating of Brazilian carnauba wax. Sure, it won't replace the high end waxes in your collection, but it's probably the quickest and easiest way to juice your car - and you can always layer it with a paste wax later, should you need more gloss and protection.

Available in:

250ml (rrp £9.95 inc VAT)

500ml (rrp £18.95 inc VAT)


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds pretty good to me - If it was me, I'd definitely put a coat of good wax on top of it.

The 500ml one seems roughly in the same price bracket as Meg's NXT 2.0, only a few quid extra. I wonder how well it will compare.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Am a bit new to all this, I thought a car was supposed to be clear of all polish before putting on wax, hence the cleansing part rather than as the blurb says...

"Sometimes there just isn’t time to polish your car, apply a pre-wax cleanser and then a layer of carnauba wax."

Does this mean I should wash the car, apply something like SRP, then Lime prime or Zym0l HD Cleanse and then wax or just forget the polish since the cleanser will strip it off anyway?


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> its a liquid


Jesus, what a nice looking brew.:doublesho

Would be very interesting to read further information from Dom.

regards
Fritz :wave:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys

As this is more of a mass market product than a specialist one (we all know that it takes 64.8 stages to detail your car properly, not one) we have kept this product fairly quiet and launched it quite quietly. Better for a few people to try it, like it and be pleasantly surprised than for me to shout from the rooftops how it's the best thing since Warburtons and for people to then compare it to three layers of Supernatural and give it a slagging 

In a nutshell, it is in effect a bit like Lime Prime with a wax residue left behind, although it is substantially different from Lime Prime in terms of its formulation. I think it is a good little product and although you can't use it on black trim because of the polish within it, it gives a good shine and it does leave a layer of wax protection. Obviously, this layer will not be as thick or durable as a paste wax, and although it contains carnauba we know that sealants can have a technical advantage on this front.

But yes, you can clean, polish and wax in one product if you are in a hurry. And you could always layer it with a carnauba wax afterwards. The solvents clean, the micro-abrasives polish and the residue has carnauba in it after the solvents have evaporated and the polishing particles have dusted off. That's basically how cleaner waxes work.

Individual questions...

Testing vs competition... I have some Z Cleaner Wax and this certainly seems to achieve similar results but we won't be drawn on details when it comes to testing and prefer others to feedback. It's a handmade product, a bespoke recipe and has quality ingredients. It should do alright for itself, but please test away. All feedback is useful, but remember this is never going to replace machine polishing, pre-wax cleansing and then two layers of premium wax in terms of finish or durability.

Fillers - don't know; I'll ask the chemists when I get a moment. It will have some natural filling properties due to the wax but I am not sure if they have added more.

Liquid or paste - it's a liquid; feels like a liquid polish to the touch.

Matty... SRP has fillers in it, so these will be stripped by a pre-wax cleanser. This gives you a more honest idea of what your paint is like in terms of swirls etc but one of the benefits of SRP is that it can hide a lot! Of course, the polishing action of SRP remains, so there is no real harm in removing the filler element after if you want to add gloss and don't like swirls (Lime Prime Lite may add a touch of wetness due to its glazing properties) but otherwise go straight to wax from SRP and the wax can then seal in the fillers and hide the swirls as well as it can. You can use SRP *instead* of a pre-wax cleanser in many cases.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Most importantly what does it smell like?


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

This looks awsome!


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

little john said:


> Most importantly what does it smell like?


Ha ha, i was going to ask that! :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It is meant to smell of oranges but it has more of an apple-y smell. It doesn't disappoint on the sniff test


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always find Dodo Factory most helpful when it comes to my newbie questions, decent customer service is often lacking in this country these days. Can't wait to try my sample bottle of Born to Be Mild. Really hope I like it so I can justify buying some properly to go with all the other stuff I really should use up first!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

exciting stuff!


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

Dom, would you say this new product has equal or lesser abrasives, correction power compared to Lime Prime ? 

might just get this one and leave out lime prime from now on ... too many supplies in my collection


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

My guess is about the same. Use with a polishing pad for swirl removal - pad choice will be important though.

More feedback from other users will give a more ********** answer :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

so would you use this then be able to put SN or PH over the top? 

what results would that give? 

or is it better to just LPL then SN or PH? 

would this Need for Speed take off the LSP ie SN?


sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, you could layer SN or PH over the top, but I would say that the purer route is to polish, then glaze with LPL, then apply two layers of wax.

Yes, Need for Speed would take off an LSP as it works like a polishing pre-wax cleanser with some wax residue in remainder

No worries re questions


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

seems like this new product is suitable for people with very limited time , which is very convenient!

im hoping the corrective ability is about the same as Lime Prime. 

but im guessing that the Lime Prime or the lite version , both will have a wetter look than the need for speed end result right ?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LPL should have the wettest look, with LP and Need for Speed following. But it will be quite subjective. Need for Speed has *some* residual protection due to the wax left behind, but paste waxes will give better results in terms of shine and durability.

HTH
DF


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the info ! sounds irresistable , gotta get all to try out at least once ! 

btw what does the last 2 lines mean ? HTH DF ???


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Fillers - don't know; I'll ask the chemists when I get a moment. It will have some natural filling properties due to the wax but I am not sure if they have added more.


Any word on fillers?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

buja said:


> thanks for the info ! sounds irresistable , gotta get all to try out at least once !
> 
> btw what does the last 2 lines mean ? HTH DF ???


"Hope This Helps", "Dodo Factory"


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Any word on fillers?


No optical fillers in Need for Speed. Very small amount of optical filling from the wax, but this will be minimal - it won't mask defects like SRP does, for example.


----------

